# Schwalbe little Big Ben....lets remove that script.



## IngoMike (Mar 12, 2017)

I had a little wheel shift on the way to the post office the other day, and due to the rubbing on the front fork I ignored, the result was that the Big Ben script was worn off the sidewall of the tire. So, I decided to rub the other side off with some 80 grit sandpaper, and the result is the same. I am ok with the reflective strip, but it is nice to have that script gone. Here is the before and after on one side of the rear tire, 7 minutes of work.


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 12, 2017)

I didn't care for any script on my Schwalbe "Fat Tires".
I wanted a smooth finish and thought sanding would leave scratch marks.
I used "Klean-Strip" and got great results.
That was two years ago.
I replaced the tube and need to wash the smudges off with soap & water
and they are good to go!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 12, 2017)

So you're not the type that likes your bike all dressed up for the Who's Who party?  Come on man, get with the times!  







The tire looks much better without the advertising IMO..........


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 13, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> So you're not the type that likes your bike all dressed up for the Who's Who party?  Come on man, get with the times!







I do try to stay with the times during the holidays!


----------



## morton (Mar 13, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> So you're not the type that likes your bike all dressed up for the Who's Who party?  Come on man, get with the times!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





NASCAR bike?


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 31, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> So you're not the type that likes your bike all dressed up for the Who's Who party?  Come on man, get with the times!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This picture hurts my eyes...


----------



## bairdco (Mar 31, 2017)

On black tires with outrageous graphics/brand names (like Kenda and their yellow lettering) I use carb cleaner to clean the mold release oils off, then spray them with black Plasti-coat paint.

It's a rubbery paint and lasts a long time.


----------

